# Smoking a cabrito



## jhnmarie (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone have any experience at smoking a cabrito?.  Baby goat.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sure have but we need a question if you have some. We have smoked a fair amount of goat at the Florida Gahering the past couple of years. I do know that you are suppose to use young goats.


----------



## jhnmarie (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never smoked a cabrito and I'm looking for some help on the preparation of the meat and time and temperature on the grill.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 9, 2011)

should be a goat guru coming along shortly, I dont think cabrito is cooked the same as regular but ive never had any experience so i may be completely wrong


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I love cabrito both smoked and as a quiso (stew)  The small ones are the best.  I cook them whole like a sucking pig.  When I smoke it I use Fiesta Fajita seasoning on it and lay it on a bed of sliced onions.  I have always cooked them to color and feel.  I have some pics will post later. 

If you have never tried it stewed goat is awesome

8 pounds cabrito 1 whole green bell pepper, sliced
¼ cup vegetable oil (to brown meat) 1 large onion, sliced in rings
3 tablespoons salt 10 medium to large garlic cloves (use garlic
¾ cup vegetable oil (to brown flour) press or "molcajete")
¾ cups flour 2 teaspoons ground cumin (comino)
8 cups cold water (1cup at a time) We substitute half of the water with goat blood. 1½ teaspoons ground pepper
3 large tomatoes, peeled and diced 1 teaspoon dried oregano
Cut meat into ½  to 1  cubes. In a large Dutch oven heat ¼ cup oil at medium high heat. Place meat and salt in heated oil
and cook for about 60 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and set aside. In a large skillet heat ¾ cup oil, add flour and
brown well. Turn off heat and add water (1cup at a time) to make gravy. Add vegetables and spices to meat and mix well. Simmer
25 to 35 minutes at medium heat till meat and vegetables are tender.


----------



## moikel (Jan 21, 2012)

It gets done a fair bit down here,but theres a cutoff between ethnic groups. Italians,Greeks like them small 8-10 kg dressed. Middle Eastern,West Indians go a bit bigger up to 15-20 kg but the taste changes.

Ive roasted a side in woodfired oven,EVO,rosemary,garlic,lemon , grilled it over charcoal as a jerk goat,Jamacian deal, & made it as stew Calabrian style tomato,red wine,lots of herbs. My favourite.

It also gets made as a curry.

If I  had to recommend a first try I  think younger the better, use a side broken up with a cleaver but kept whole,lots of baste,be prepared for some parts,loin,ribs.to be done before shoulder & leg.

Ive never smoked one in the MES.Check in with Rivet ,he knows goat.


----------



## venture (Jan 21, 2012)

Younger the better.  But???  When we are forced to find it at the few places it is available, we can't always be sure of the age.  On some meats like lamb, color can be an indicator, but goat is a pretty dark meat by nature.

Let us know how it goes?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Jan 22, 2012)

Venture said:


> Younger the better.  But???  When we are forced to find it at the few places it is available, we can't always be sure of the age.  On some meats like lamb, color can be an indicator, but goat is a pretty dark meat by nature.
> 
> Let us know how it goes?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


When I  clear the decks here I will do some goat, capretto .baby goat in Italian. My butcher brings it from his own farm,so I  may be able to photograph it whole to give people an idea of what Im talking about. Might do a little Jamaican jerk goat on the weber charcoal if that interests people.


----------

